# Welcome to Akihabara Library + Rules



## Rai (Jun 18, 2018)

A fan of manga and looking for a place to shitpost about it? Akihabara Library is the place to be! It is the center of otaku life on this forum. Manga, Light Novels, and Visual Novel discussion all goes in here.

Some *useful links *for navigating around this section:



Manga Directory TBD

 We love to discuss our favorite mangas with others so please feel free to discuss to your hearts content as well.

*But please be mindful of following the rules while doing so:*

1. Please, remember to abide by the when posting. Especially no flaming, baiting, trolling or spamming. Your post will be deleted and it may result in a ban.

2. Make sure to follow the  on approved sources to post in discussion threads

3. Use spoilers tags to avoid spoilers from raws or other sources.

4. Look through the section pages before creating a thread to see if a similar topic is already covered.

5. Anime only watchers should post in . For relaxed conversation or other discussion, use the 


6. If you want to discuss possible outcomes of fights, please try the .

7. Have fun​


----------

